# Chief Architect Training Videos



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

I wanted to let you all know that now has One on One Training for anyone using Chief 10, X1, or X2.

This is exciting website that also features over 100 training videos and they are all free: 

If you like Chief - your gonna love this!

Dave


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I went to that website and it immediately wacked my computer with an auto download of that crap virus that loads on your computer and tells you that you need to click this to protect your computer from viruses.

It then made the computer turn off.

I'm working on getting that computer back up and writing this from another. 

I will post the name of the download it gave me when I get it back on.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

There is something on that site trying to download something from eltrance.com.


----------



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

*Download...?*

That's odd, there is no download that I can see. They are free training videos. Some ads maybe but no downloads. I wonder whats going on..?

I had a few friends check it out and its all good, no virus there -

Dave


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

When you follow the link to something about converting sketchup drawings to CA symbols... try it.

I went back to that site with a protected computer and it showed it again but blocked the download.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Mike, did you end up picking up chief?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I have not yet. We have estimated taxes coming up, freak'n truck looks like the tranny is going and I don't know... those are the excuses I have so far not to part with my 2500 yet.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I know how that goes. :laughing:


----------

